# Intelli Charger



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

I haven't seen any discussion around the Intelli Charger I2. Putting in a battery into charger is a major exercise... the spring seems pretty strong and the mechanism isn't the greatest. Is it just me or does everyone else think it's a kak system? The negative thingy that moves is not the smoothest around and jams and it's a real toil to get the batteries in. OK so toil is maybe a strong word but it's not the easiest operation in the world.

Are there any better 18650 type chargers around?


----------



## Silver (5/4/14)

Hi Rob

I tend to agree with you that getting the 18650 into the charger can be a bit tricky.
Fully extending the negative pole leaves only just enough space for the battery and sometimes it slips back as you try to put the battery in. I have the i4 version and its the same.

What i do is extend the pole to its maximum then hold it with two fingers of one hand. Then I put the battery in with the other hand.

EDIT - I forgot to mention, when putting the battery in, before you let go the extended pole, use the battery negative end to "hold" the pole in the extended position, then it doesn't shoot back with the spring and its easy to insert. Once you do it once, you will know what I mean.

Not a problem when you get the hang of it - but I agree, its not the simplest system. I havent got smaller batteries but i would assume its easier with smaller batteries.

Not sure if the Efest Luc charger has the same system. Maybe its a bit better. I think @CraftyZA had one of those if I am not mistaken.

But bear in mind that many experienced vapers swear by the Nitecore Intellicharher regarding its reliability to charge our batteries properly.


----------



## johan (5/4/14)

I have one of the Efest Luc chargers and agree that the spring mechanism underneath is not as stiff as the Intelli Charger's. If it's too stiff, you can fix by opening up the charger and cut 1 wrap off the spring and re-assemble. A bit of ordinary vaseline on the slider part (inside underneath battery tray) will also make it smoother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/14)

Thanks @johan 

Still fancy one of those Efest chargers. With the voltage readings. Maybe if the nitecore packs up one day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

Thanks guys so it's not just me...


----------



## johan (5/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks guys so it's not just me...



No, we all suffer with the stiffness from time to time ??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Andre (5/4/14)

johan said:


> No, we all suffer with the stiffness from time to time ??


Ok, @johan that does it for me...have to give you medal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/4/14)

Thanks @Matthee - I'll drink a "stiff" one on that tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (6/4/14)

Who does sell the efest charger?


----------



## thekeeperza (7/4/14)

andro said:


> Who does sell the efest charger?


Try TorchSA.
Or from here, same guy just with free shipping.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

andro said:


> Who does sell the efest charger?



Take-A-Lot also sells both the i2 and the i4.

They are around the corner from where you work and they offer the option to collect.


----------



## andro (7/4/14)

Thanks definitely will look into buying the efest luc v2 . I love when things have screens etc . And look like can do more than others ( like the usb output etc )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Excellent choice @andro - the Efest Luc v2 is a winner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (7/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Take-A-Lot also sells both the i2 and the i4.
> 
> They are around the corner from where you work and they offer the option to collect.


Where ? I cant find them on the net or a physical address either . Could you put a link for me please?


----------



## thekeeperza (7/4/14)

7th Floor, Atlantic Centre
Christian Barnard Street
Foreshore, Cape Town

Here


----------



## thekeeperza (7/4/14)

johan said:


> Excellent choice @andro - the Efest Luc v2 is a winner


I have the V2 but I would like to get the V4 too - klapping 4 batteries together sounds good.


----------



## andro (7/4/14)

Thanks mi ipad for some reason doesnt want to open take alot page


----------



## thekeeperza (7/4/14)

andro said:


> Thanks mi ipad for some reason doesnt want to open take alot page


Pleasure!


----------



## andro (7/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> I have the V2 but I would like to get the V4 too - klapping 4 batteries together sounds good.


Maybe if u want to upgrade i can buy yours . For me the 4 is way to big . Let me know if you could be interested


----------



## thekeeperza (7/4/14)

andro said:


> Maybe if u want to upgrade i can buy yours . For me the 4 is way to big . Let me know if you could be interested


I was planning to keep one at the office because I tend to forget spare batteries for work.


----------



## andro (7/4/14)

Cool thanks


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

andro said:


> Thanks mi ipad for some reason doesnt want to open take alot page



Have you tried to open "take a few page"?  Pleasse IGNORE!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

andro said:


> Where ? I cant find them on the net or a physical address either . Could you put a link for me please?



Take-A-Lot URL here

Take-A-Lot address here

Nitcore IntelliCharger i2 here

Nitecore IntelliCharger i4 here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (8/4/14)

Thanks guys. I was just looking for a charger. One question though before I pull the trigger on the Nitecore I2 - I looked at the official SA website and it does not seem to support 18350 batteries? Is this true?


----------



## BhavZ (8/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks guys. I was just looking for a charger. One question though before I pull the trigger on the Nitecore I2 - I looked at the official SA website and it does not seem to support 18350 batteries? Is this true?


Nope not true

I have charge 18350 flat tops on there all the time

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## RezaD (8/4/14)

Thanks Bhavz..... now I will pull the trigger.............so I will have some batteries and a charger but nothing to put it in.....LOL


----------



## Dr Evil (8/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks Bhavz..... now I will pull the trigger.............so I will have some batteries and a charger but nothing to put it in.....LOL



Buy it bra, the metal base for the negatives slide on a spring so it fits the 350 right up to the 650 batteries, i bought one last week for my SVD

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Buy it bra, the metal base for the negatives slide on a spring so it fits the 350 right up to the 650 batteries, i bought one last week for my SVD
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



I pulled the trigger last night..........thanks............????


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

RezaD said:


> I pulled the trigger last night..........thanks............????


where did you buy it from?

im also waiting on mine


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

Riaz said:


> where did you buy it from?
> 
> im also waiting on mine



On Bhavz's recommendation - www.takealot.com ( like kalahari they also accept ebucks)


----------

